# Setting up my tiels



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It has been a year since the tiels have been setup. i sold off most and just have 17 left in a walk-in flight. I'll be hanging boxes today so that they can colony breed. It soes not matter who picks who for a mate because all were held back because they have some odd things happening to their markings...such as normal split pearl showing partial pearling. hens molting in a few partial pearled feathers, etc. I'm hoping that some more odd marked birds will pop up...so I'll let them do their thing.

It is fall going into weather here, so the cooler weather will be good for breeding. I also have my mousebirds setup and have 3 Blue-naped pairs on eggs


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd love to see pictures of your setup? & Wishing all the best for breeding!

I had to 'google' mousebirds...had no idea what they looked like,very cute I must say  !


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> all were held back because they have some odd things happening to their markings.


Does this include the spot gene? Because I would LOVE to know more about that. I wonder if the pearl gene is involved with my spot birds. Buster and his sons Squeebis and Henry have light streaking on top of their wings like a mature pearl, but the sons at least never had any pearl coloration. Buster was mature when I got him but doesn't show this streaking in my early pictures of him What's even weirder is that Vlad (who isn't related to the others) also has this streaking. He was barely weaned when we got him and definitely didn't have pearl markings, although I never noticed whether he had "spot gene" markings.

Here's a picture of Buster's wings. The others are similar.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Buster looks like he is a split to pearl.

I have to take a pix of a couple males. I have a normal PF that molted in a pearl on his back when he was 2. And today I noticed that the top part of the tail feathers have molted in a whitish-yellow wash...similar to what some adult molted pearls get. I'll have to go thru old pix's for some comparisons.

I don't think any of these had the spot gene when they were young.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Buster looks like he is a split to pearl.


But he hasn't proven it with any of his daughters! He's split to cinnamon on one X and to lutino on the other. The cinnamon girls don't have pearls (but at least one was a spot gene chick). It's harder to tell with lutinos of course but I can't see any sign of pearling on them.

Your birds have done some very weird things too. We laughed about it when someone talked about "reduced pearl" on another board but I'm starting to wonder if there's really something to it.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I'd love to see pictures of your setup? & Wishing all the best for breeding!*
*------------------------------------------------*

I got a couple of quick, not so great pix's. The wire part of the flight is: 9'L x 3'W x 6'H


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

That is so cool that you have a cage large enough for that many birds! I see you have geese too. haha. They snuck into one of your pics...


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...there are 4 geese, and they are nosey and I was tripping over them as I was putting the boxes on the flight. They are such busy-bodies and have to be in the middle of anything going on in the yard.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Your tiels are gorgeous! Very normal-looking too from this distance.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww they are adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I love the set-up!! I just bought a pied bird but I'm not sure if he's a pearl pied or not. They aren't the distinct pearls so I'm leaning more towards male who has lost the pearling. FL has got to be the perfect breeding weather in winter time...not too hot and not too cold!!!


----------



## xMissy-Rayne (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow! What a beautiful home they have  Love it.

Also beautiful birds (geese included hehe)!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Roxy...do you know anything on his parents or background? He looks to be either splot to pearl..BUT...sometimes a dark toned SFDS (single factor dominant silver) will also have that mottling like that on the back. How far are you from Fallbrook?...there is a breeder there that has Dominant Silvers. Many times with the SFDS they look like normals and are sold off that way because actual dilution of the feathers does not show up til the first molt or later.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm about an hour from Fallbrook but I got him at a bird store so I don't know anything about his background. He was in the untame cage but is a super sweetie!!! How much land do you have in FL for that setup? It looks huge!!!


----------

